# Who's competing this year?



## sdupdike (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm pretty new here.  I plan on competing in a figure competition either in July or August.  I have some questions for everyone, just so we can see where everyone is and who's doing what.

Who plans to compete this year?  Have you competed before, or is this your first (like me)?  What are you doing now to prepare?  How far out will you start your real competition diet?  How will you mentally prepare yourself?


----------



## musclepump (Feb 23, 2005)

*Raises hand*

First bodybuilding show, on my pre-contest diet now for a show the end of April. Mentally preparing? Nope. Going nuts!


----------



## sdupdike (Feb 23, 2005)

Cool.  I'm trying to mentally prepare a little now by cleaning up my diet a little more.  Learning how to resist the temptations that seems to always be right in front of my face.  My husband and daughter turn their noses up at almost anything healthy I cook, they much prefer fast food and other junk.  It's hard when that stuff in under your nose, in your house, all the time.  

Who else?


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 23, 2005)

Me..................I've got three planned this summer.

If you have any question let me know.   



psst....I make suits too.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 23, 2005)

me


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 23, 2005)

me.


----------



## sdupdike (Feb 24, 2005)

JLB, couple of questions for you.  Do you compete in Figure?  Also, I looked at the pictures in your gallery.  It looks like you may have some stretch marks on your lower abs (forgive me if I'm wrong).  I have some from pregnancy, and the skin there is, well, stretched.  Do you think that will hurt me in competition?  It's not that noticeable when I'm standing straight up.  You may see the stretch marks, but you can't really tell how stretched out the skin is unless I bend way over.  Then you can tell.

Also, do you have a website or anything for your suits?


----------



## sdupdike (Feb 24, 2005)

GoalGetter, is this your first competition?  What will you be competing in?


----------



## dakota (Feb 24, 2005)

first one in may, starting cut sat.


----------



## Flex (Feb 24, 2005)

i'm seriously considering it. 

but it wouldn't be til fall.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 24, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> i'm seriously considering it.
> 
> but it wouldn't be til fall.




how about the eastern states bodybuilding championships (NPC) in NYC??  Put on by Bev Francis.


----------



## Flex (Feb 24, 2005)

do you know when that is, P?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 24, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> do you know when that is, P?




yeah, it is in november (like 1st or second week).  if you do it I will go and help you out at the contest.  and who knows, if you do it, maybe I will do it.  :shurg:


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 24, 2005)

sdupdike said:
			
		

> JLB, couple of questions for you.  Do you compete in Figure?  Also, I looked at the pictures in your gallery.  It looks like you may have some stretch marks on your lower abs (forgive me if I'm wrong).  I have some from pregnancy, and the skin there is, well, stretched.  Do you think that will hurt me in competition?  It's not that noticeable when I'm standing straight up.  You may see the stretch marks, but you can't really tell how stretched out the skin is unless I bend way over.  Then you can tell.
> 
> Also, do you have a website or anything for your suits?


I do have some.  Silly kiddos caused it.  LOL

I don't think it hurts us, guess it would more depned on how many you have and how they show up.


www.fitweardesigns.com


----------



## Flex (Feb 24, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yeah, it is in november (like 1st or second week).  if you do it I will go and help you out at the contest.  and who knows, if you do it, maybe I will do it.  :shurg:



awesome.

I honestly would love to. but my biggest problem is that i don't have the whole "dieting" thing down, so to speak. I gotta start readin' up!

NPC is open, right? in other words, not-natural? 

Cuz shit, a dude from my gym competes in NPC and he has like the best physique i've ever seen in person...


----------



## P-funk (Feb 24, 2005)

yeah, NPC is anything goes......drugs, diuretics, Gh, whatever!!


----------



## ponyboy (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm doing two marathons and an Olympic and 1/2 Ironman distance triathlons.  Does that count?


----------



## BritChick (Feb 24, 2005)

I'll probably be competing again in August.


----------



## Flex (Feb 24, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yeah, NPC is anything goes......drugs, diuretics, Gh, whatever!!



oh man! 

we better start loadin' up!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 24, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> oh man!
> 
> we better start loadin' up!




hahaha....you can load up.  I prefer to be all natural and take last place.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 24, 2005)

sdupdike said:
			
		

> GoalGetter, is this your first competition?  What will you be competing in?


 Yes, it sure is. Figure. And I have a growing bunch of people behind me making sure I don't chicken out! hahahahahaha! Can ya tell I'm scared to death!?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 24, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Yes, it sure is. Figure. And I have a growing bunch of people behind me making sure I don't chicken out! hahahahahaha! Can ya tell I'm scared to death!?




there is always the eastern states in nov.


----------



## sdupdike (Feb 24, 2005)

GoalGetter, I don't think you have any reason to be scared.  You look really great in your pictures.  And I've read some of your posts.  You seem to be really dedicated.  I'm sure you'll do great.  When is the competition your planning to do?


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 24, 2005)

sdupdike said:
			
		

> GoalGetter, I don't think you have any reason to be scared. You look really great in your pictures. And I've read some of your posts. You seem to be really dedicated. I'm sure you'll do great. When is the competition your planning to do?


 thanks s. it's june 4. same as p-funk.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 24, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> there is always the eastern states in nov.


 Let's see if I'm ready in june. If not.. then maybe i will look into eastern states.  But I'm shooting for june.


----------



## Journey (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi there! i'm from Alabama too! It's cool to see someone else interested in figure from Alabama! I'm hoping to compete in the next year or 2.  Are you doing a comp. locally? If so, let me know! I would love to attend!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 24, 2005)

Goal...You better not chicken out!  I'll come kick your butt if you do.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 24, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Goal...You better not chicken out!  I'll come kick your butt if you do.


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Uh oh! 

 By the way J, I'll be hitting you up for attire when I'm ready!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 24, 2005)

Just let me know.


----------



## sdupdike (Feb 25, 2005)

Journey, I'm doing a local competition.  Either an NPC comp in Mobile July 2, or the Heart of Dixie August 27.  I guess if I can be ready for the July comp, I may still do the other one too.  Not sure yet.  I think there is one other comp around the same time as these, but haven't heard specifics yet, The Alabama Championships, or something like that.


----------



## Vieope (Feb 26, 2005)

_ I can´t.. I am fa.. not..well..  _


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 26, 2005)

V.....why is there a blue bonnie on the icecream cone?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 26, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> V.....why is there a blue bonnie on the icecream cone?



why not?


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 26, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> why not?


I dunno...just a weird place for a blue bonnie.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 26, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> V.....why is there a blue bonnie on the icecream cone?


 Coincidence?
http://www.bluebunny.com/


----------



## Vieope (Feb 26, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> V.....why is there a blue bonnie on the icecream cone?


_I am cool even in hell. That is what it sort of means. _


----------



## Vieope (Feb 26, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Coincidence?
> http://www.bluebunny.com/


_Yeah, sweet coincidence.  _


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 26, 2005)

Hey...that is some good icecream.


----------



## Vieope (Feb 26, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Hey...that is some good icecream.


_ The original is so much better. _


----------



## Journey (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks a lot! I would love to attend at least one of those! I've never even seen a competition before! Let me know if you find out the dates of anymore!  Great luck to you!


----------



## kkschaef (Mar 13, 2005)

I will be competing in June. I think just 1 competition this year. I've been competing 2 years now.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 13, 2005)

kkschaef said:
			
		

> I will be competing in June. I think just 1 competition this year. I've been competing 2 years now.




which contest??  where?


----------



## Rissole (Apr 7, 2005)

Oo missed this one... i am doing 4 this year in Sept to Oct
2 local comps State then Nationals in Melbourne


----------

